# 1935 Monark Silver King



## TR6SC (Mar 15, 2017)

This is my new round Hextube! So much to learn. I should probably buy Scott's book. As a matter of fact, I'll buy it tonight. In the meantime, please educate me. These were 24" bikes that a 26" wheel could be squeezed into? Did this year have the truss with or without the brace? Is this a pre or post window frame? Any and all help is Greatly appreciated. 


 

 What are these holes at the bottom for? Which badge is correct? Thanks!!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 15, 2017)

Post windowed lug frame. Only 1934 had the window lugs. Buy the book, I did. Totally worth it.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 15, 2017)

1935 changed to the aluminium truss rods (yes they had a bracket that attaches to the fork) and stainless steel fenders.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 15, 2017)

It appears only the deluxe model had the extra brace for the truss rods, streamlined seat, delta silver ray light. The standard model didn't have these features. The fender was short up front, with no silver ray, standard long spring saddle seat, and no extra brace for the truss rods.


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 15, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> It appears only the deluxe model had the extra brace for the truss rods, streamlined seat, delta silver ray light. The standard model didn't have these features. The fender was short up front, with no silver ray, standard long spring saddle seat, and no extra brace for the truss rods.



Thanks Euphman, I just bought the book. Can you tell me more? Badge design? What do you know about the seat post clamp? And, are they all 24" wheels? Thanks, Mike


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 15, 2017)

Not all were 24" wheels, but most of them were. Your frame isn't a hextube. i believe those were postwar and were six sided tubes not round. I think you can fit 26" wheels on there as long as you ditch the fenders, but not sure about that. The badge... probably this one. It looks like 1935 (early part at least) still had the windowed lugs.


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks Euphman, I was making a little dummy with the Hextube comment. Here's my '47. I like the idea of knocking the sharp edges off to make the early version . But seriously, I appreciate your knowledge and enthusiasm. I don't think it makes sense to go looking for all the correct pieces, but it is nice to know what they are. Thanks for convincing me about the book. I'm going to study hard!

 




Euphman06 said:


> Not all were 24" wheels, but most of them were. Your frame isn't a hextube. i believe those were postwar and were six sided tubes not round. I think you can fit 26" wheels on there as long as you ditch the fenders, but not sure about that. The badge... probably this one. It looks like 1935 (early part at least) still had the windowed lugs.





Euphman06 said:


> Not all were 24" wheels, but most of them were. Your frame isn't a hextube. i believe those were postwar and were six sided tubes not round. I think you can fit 26" wheels on there as long as you ditch the fenders, but not sure about that. The badge... probably this one. It looks like 1935 (early part at least) still had the windowed lugs.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 15, 2017)

I believe your frame is a '36 Hawthorne Duralium and the lower headtube holes are not factory.
Welcome aboard, enjoy the book.
Chris


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 15, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> I believe your frame is a '36 Hawthorne Duralium and the lower headtube holes are not factory.
> Welcome aboard, enjoy the book.
> Chris



Tell me more Chris. No rain gutters? Trusses? Badge?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 15, 2017)

Badge black hawthorne with wings, somewhat common.
Could be equipped different ways to the model/order from Montgomery Wards.
Chris


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2017)

@ratrodz


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 16, 2017)

Late 35 or 36 model. Collared seat post clamp. Straight trusses. 24" wheels. Extra holes in head tube shouldn't be there but easily fixed. And like it was said above, could be equipped many different ways... alot of options. Definitely get the book, you'll love it.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 16, 2017)

Links to the books:

http://thecabe.com/forum/pages/the-store/#!/Books/c/3240462/offset=0&sort=nameAsc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/292050502362

http://www.ebay.com/itm/292033823359

http://www.ebay.com/usr/sm2501


----------



## TINYuproar (Jun 25, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Post windowed lug frame. Only 1934 had the window lugs. Buy the book, I did. Totally worth it.




From whom do I buy this book and what all does it contain?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TINYuproar (Jun 25, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Links to the books:
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/pages/the-store/#!/Books/c/3240462/offset=0&sort=nameAsc
> 
> ...




All these links lead to a black screen.  I'd love to know more about this book!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 26, 2017)

TINYuproar said:


> All these links lead to a black screen.  I'd love to know more about this book!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





http://thecabe.com/forum/pages/the-store/

and/or search ebay for monark bicycle book


----------

